# New Whatsapp not working on Lumia 720 (Win10M)



## GiulioAdriano (Aug 23, 2016)

I have Lumia 720 running with Win10 build 10.0.10586.107
After the latest WA update,whatsapp is not even opening (When I try to open,it instantly closes)
Tried reinstalling -> not worked
Tried cleaning everything from phone/sd (including all my apps) and after this,factory reset -> not worked
Tried with backup enabled/disabled -> not worked
I don't think its possible to reinstall old version,since it'll need to update..
Is there anything I can do to fix this ? Anyone else have this problem ?
Btw,I have full access to the registry/root


----------



## vcfan (Aug 24, 2016)

I think its a WhatsApp problem. I'm on latest rs build and it also instantly crashes and wont open


----------



## titi66200 (Aug 24, 2016)

Stange, works on my 
Lumia 1020 OS 10.0.14905.1000
Lumia 830 OS 10.0.14905.1000
Lumia 950 XL OS 10.0.14393.82


----------



## GiulioAdriano (Aug 24, 2016)

Updated to Win 10.0.14393.67
And it's still not working


----------



## Rataplan (Aug 24, 2016)

Try the beta version,
https://www.microsoft.com/nl-nl/sto...33ea8feddad3fe37825907ec)(270640)(2818683)()()


----------



## GiulioAdriano (Aug 25, 2016)

I fixed it.Formated about 10 times,tried different configs all the times.
Seems like the problem is with the bootloader unlock.
Even if I restore the bootloader,whatsapp doesn't work.
The only way to make it work is factory resetting and never unlock the bootloader.
I was unlocking the bootloader to access the root and enable virtual navigation bar,because my capacitive buttons are not working.
Now I have whatsapp but I don't have the navigation bar,then I cant use it anyways '-'
Btw,I'm using the latest win 10 build (anniversary edition)
--------------
Is there another way to enable the virtual navigation bar using another program ? (already tried interop tools)


----------



## titi66200 (Aug 25, 2016)

My 1020 is bootloader unlocked


----------



## gus33000 (Aug 25, 2016)

GiulioAdriano said:


> Is there another way to enable the virtual navigation bar using another program ? (already tried interop tools)

Click to collapse



Setting this registry value is enough to enable the navigation bar, any registry editing app will do for this:


```
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Shell\NavigationBar]
"SoftwareModeEnabled"=dword:00000001
```


----------



## dxdy (Aug 25, 2016)

GiulioAdriano said:


> I fixed it.Formated about 10 times,tried different configs all the times.
> Seems like the problem is with the bootloader unlock.
> Even if I restore the bootloader,whatsapp doesn't work.

Click to collapse



maybe... 5 different Lumia devices (535, 640 LTE, 640 DS, 650, 950XL), no bootloader unlocker or any hack, WhatsApp working fine....


----------



## GiulioAdriano (Aug 26, 2016)

Activated the nav bar using interop tools,without bootloader hack,whatsapp stopped working


----------



## gus33000 (Aug 26, 2016)

GiulioAdriano said:


> Activated the nav bar using interop tools,without bootloader hack,whatsapp stopped working

Click to collapse



Then the Whats App crash is probably caused by the app dimensions being modified by the navigation bar, try starting the app with the navigation bar hidden.


----------



## GiulioAdriano (Aug 26, 2016)

gus33000 said:


> Then the Whats App crash is probably caused by the app dimensions being modified by the navigation bar, try starting the app with the navigation bar hidden.

Click to collapse



Still crashes


----------



## GiulioAdriano (Aug 29, 2016)

Today,when I started the phone (and the SO was still loading),I clicked on whatsapp and it opened and worked normally..but after "minimize" the program,when I went back to whatsapp,it started crashing again..


----------



## arnabroy010 (Oct 23, 2016)

*how to disable virtual soft mode navigation bar*

I recently enabled soft mode navigation bar, but UC browser and WhatsApp and many more apps crashed immediately after opening. Then I disabled the virtual bar by using the value changing 1 to 0 in
How to enable-
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE  /SOFTWARE /Microsoft /Shell  /NavigationBar 
and create a key called SoftwareModeEnabled of typed dword-integer-32bit sand assigned a VALUE "1". 
How to disable- Go to
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE  /SOFTWARE /Microsoft /Shell  /NavigationBar 
and change the key called SoftwareModeEnabled of typed dword-integer-32bit sand assigned a VALUE "0" (the change is 1 to 0)
By doing this the nav bar was gone, but apps are crashed like before.
Then I found three keys "isdoubletapoffenabled", "isusermanaged" and "ishintenabled". Don't do anything with "ishintenabled" by changing the value 0 to 1 - it will turn off your WiFi and mobile service (SIM card). It has its own value 0 by default. But the other two keys are usable. Change the two keys (double tap and user managed) from 1 to 0. Restart your phone and then you will able to open all apps like before without any problem and no crashes.✌


----------



## arnabroy010 (Aug 10, 2017)

GiulioAdriano said:


> Today,when I started the phone (and the SO was still loading),I clicked on whatsapp and it opened and worked normally..but after "minimize" the program,when I went back to whatsapp,it started crashing again..

Click to collapse



crash stopped


----------



## gamerxzone (Nov 21, 2017)

Please check if your phone has Android 2.3 or above version. You can check the current version by going into Setting>About Phone.
Regards,
Jane
Author of Techrubik.com


----------



## djtonka (Nov 21, 2017)

gamerxzone said:


> Please check if your phone has Android 2.3 or above version. You can check the current version by going into Setting>About Phone.
> Regards,
> Jane
> Author of Techrubik.com

Click to collapse



it is for Symbian, I owe Nokia E7


----------



## allrounder55 (Jan 19, 2018)

*Whatsapp stuck on setting up account*

Hello i have a similar problem  i have unlocked the bootloader and flashed windows 10 mobile onto my phone. Edited the registery to receive more updates im using a nokia 925. Spoofing as 830. Everything is fine apart from whatsapp. It installs fine i get verification sent but it doesnt finsh setting up my account stays on setting up whatsapp. Ive not tried the beta version yet. Is there a way to edit the registry for whatsapp? If i dont unlock the bootloader i cant update to windows 10 mobile as the phones not supported.  The phone runs windows 10 mobile great too even got glance screen working its just whatsapp. Any info would be grateful cheers.


----------



## maddog78827 (Jan 19, 2018)

*No bootloader unlock required..*



allrounder55 said:


> Hello i have a similar problem  i have unlocked the bootloader and flashed windows 10 mobile onto my phone. Edited the registery to receive more updates im using a nokia 925. Spoofing as 830. Everything is fine apart from whatsapp. It installs fine i get verification sent but it doesnt finsh setting up my account stays on setting up whatsapp. Ive not tried the beta version yet. Is there a way to edit the registry for whatsapp? If i dont unlock the bootloader i cant update to windows 10 mobile as the phones not supported.  The phone runs windows 10 mobile great too even got glance screen working its just whatsapp. Any info would be grateful cheers.

Click to collapse



There's no need for unlocking the bootloader to bring lumia 925 to win10.
I too have a 925 and just used the offline windows 10 packages to update it to windows 10, then used interop tools and updated to the latest build by spoofing the device model no.

And yes.. whatsapp is working well & fine...


----------



## allrounder55 (Jan 20, 2018)

*Whatsapp problem*



maddog78827 said:


> There's no need for unlocking the bootloader to bring lumia 925 to win10.
> I too have a 925 and just used the offline windows 10 packages to update it to windows 10, then used interop tools and updated to the latest build by spoofing the device model no.
> 
> And yes.. whatsapp is working well & fine...

Click to collapse



Hello the problem i have is quite complicated. A friend of mine has a lumia 925 which i have updated to windows 10 mobile he does not have a microsoft account. we created an account for him which was fine then installed whatsapp on his phone.  when we set his account up using his number it sent a verification code to his phone which we typed in. Then asked him to put a name in and a picture if desired. Once we did that we waited for the setup to complete but it wont. I put my details in as i already have a microsoft account and whatsapp worked fine. It seems to be that it doesnt support this phone even when its spoofed. So he cannot install whatsapp to this phone the issue seems to be related to just new accounts which are setup on windows mobile 10. The phone was detected as being synced and added  to his account as well, so i am stuck with this ,the only other thing i could do is flash back to 8.1 set his microsoft account up from there then update to windows 10 then try to install whatsapp again. Or would interop tools tweak the registry? So whatsapp could install?


----------



## maddog78827 (Jan 21, 2018)

allrounder55 said:


> Hello the problem i have is quite complicated. A friend of mine has a lumia 925 which i have updated to windows 10 mobile he does not have a microsoft account. we created an account for him which was fine then installed whatsapp on his phone.  when we set his account up using his number it sent a verification code to his phone which we typed in. Then asked him to put a name in and a picture if desired. Once we did that we waited for the setup to complete but it wont. I put my details in as i already have a microsoft account and whatsapp worked fine. It seems to be that it doesnt support this phone even when its spoofed. So he cannot install whatsapp to this phone the issue seems to be related to just new accounts which are setup on windows mobile 10. The phone was detected as being synced and added  to his account as well, so i am stuck with this ,the only other thing i could do is flash back to 8.1 set his microsoft account up from there then update to windows 10 then try to install whatsapp again. Or would interop tools tweak the registry? So whatsapp could install?

Click to collapse



As you said that you were able to install whatsapp using his Microsoft account, but whatsapp's account setup process didn't completed..
So it means that the issue is related to network speed.. and wait for some time.
Also try rebooting the device if it is stuck on setting up the favorites..

Try setting up whatsapp on a Wi-Fi that will give you a good internet speed..


----------



## allrounder55 (Jan 21, 2018)

*Whatsapp fully working*



maddog78827 said:


> As you said that you were able to install whatsapp using his Microsoft account, but whatsapp's account setup process didn't completed..
> So it means that the issue is related to network speed.. and wait for some time.
> Also try rebooting the device if it is stuck on setting up the favorites..
> 
> Try setting up whatsapp on a Wi-Fi that will give you a good internet speed..

Click to collapse



Hello good news whatsapp is now working. The phone needed to have some contacts added once they were added it worked no problem. There was a thread on microsofts forum with this suggestion. Thanks for the help .


----------

